# ATTN: Dextra/Hellhound



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Mar 28, 2005)

Dextra and Hound;

Kerrick and I leave Monday morning, 9 AM your time, heading for Southern Oregon.

We're taking a DVD with all the data on it, and one of the computers. Kerrick is about 50% of the way through with editing the document in question. Once he's done with that, I'll knock the rest of it out of the park.

We won't have any distractions, past looking for work.

If you have any questions, call Heather at the number you have for me.

--Ralts


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Apr 11, 2005)

UPDATE:

Job search for a decent (read: non minimum wage job) is pretty competitive, but we should have something to upload here with password encryption soon. Kerrick will email you the password for it.

Let me know here what's up.


----------

